# EXTREME Brew Comp



## tricache (20/3/13)

Got a beer which its IBUs don't register on the chart any more? 

Got a beer which is so simplistic it makes Vanilla seem crazy?

Got a beer which ingredients would make a competitive eater run for the hills?

THIS IS THE COMP FOR YOU!! This is EXTREME month!

Extreme beers is the requirement for this month, if its crazy (but not crazy enough to kill someone, we don't have insurance) then bring it out for this months meeting.

*Date - 12th April*

*Same GoldCLUB Place - Burleigh Brewing Company*

*Same GoldCLUB Time - 6:00pm*


----------



## Yob (20/3/13)

Interstate postal entries? Curiosity only of course


----------



## tricache (20/3/13)

Yob said:


> Interstate postal entries? Curiosity only of course


Might get a bit tricky and plus its more fun seeing everyones faces when they try a beer which is that awesome side of crazy :lol:

Though we might look at that in the future actually :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (20/3/13)

I pity the fool that has to judge a flight of 30... lol


----------



## tricache (20/3/13)

:lol: we have had some crazy beers just at normal meetings...a black ale which was so dark and strong it stained a jug and a prune beer at our Christmas Meeting...good times


----------



## jaypes (20/3/13)

Prune beer?

That sounds like it would be enough to give you the squirts


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/3/13)

tricache said:


> :lol: we have had some crazy beers just at normal meetings...a black ale which was so dark and strong it stained a jug and a prune beer at our Christmas Meeting...good times


Diarrhbeer?


----------



## jaypes (20/3/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Diarrhbeer?


More like Gravy Beer


----------



## tricache (20/3/13)

I actually liked it...but not a big session beer I think :lol:


----------



## Damien13 (20/3/13)

Adz... awesome teaser as usual! yeah... let's go a bit mental this next meeting! I will create some score cards to reflect the crazy extremeness of the comp... to use a phrase of an American tourist on one of my last tours..... SOMEONE GONNA GET PREGNANT!!!!


That is all...


----------



## Damien13 (3/4/13)

yeah... taste testing my extreme beer... I feel sorry for you all... Hope you all like bitterness. A LOT!

Any ideas for judging???

Perhaps we should have different awards.

"Least drinkable Extreme beer"
"Most drinkable extreme beer"
"Most balanced Extreme beer"
?


----------



## tricache (3/4/13)

Damien13 said:


> yeah... taste testing my extreme beer... I feel sorry for you all... Hope you all like bitterness. A LOT!
> 
> Any ideas for judging???
> 
> ...


Good ideas

Most unusual/creative ingredient?


----------



## Damien13 (3/4/13)

How about a 'This would taste better as vomit' award?????


----------



## tricache (3/4/13)

Does this beer induce vomitting award :icon_vomit:


----------



## jaypes (3/4/13)

Bacon Bitter?


----------



## fletcher (3/4/13)

sounds awesome...and scary at the same time haha. might try and steal this idea for us sydney peeps


----------



## sp0rk (3/4/13)

jaypes said:


> Bacon Bitter?


I should send up a couple of bottles of my Bacon ESB...


----------



## jaypes (3/4/13)

prosciutto pale ale?


----------



## Edak (3/4/13)

I patented "Awesome Ale" so you can't have any ales... 

What about a 'Brussels' sprout Belgian?


----------



## edschache (3/4/13)

I think one prize should be for "I enjoyed it until you told me what's in it" if there's any suitable beers on the night.


----------



## NickB (3/4/13)

Toenail ale.....


----------



## treefiddy (3/4/13)

I cube hopped 160g Falconers Flight with 80g of Willamette on a .1046 pale ale the other weekend.
I accidentally added 5% carapils instead of 5% crystal so I decided I may as well piss off some hops in the extra wort.

The wort tasted like the beer equivalent of an espresso shot (not a big fan of coffee).

If there's one of these in Victoria I'd be happy to enter it.


----------



## tricache (4/4/13)

Hahaha this comp has gotten some interest...don't worry guys we will be sure to post up what beers where on for the night and photos of each (maybe even reaction shots too haha)

Should be an _interesting_ night


----------



## Damien13 (8/4/13)

heheh yeah... i like it Adam... if everyone tastes at the same time it will lead to some great shots!
Anyone else still frigging full from all the pork yesterday??? fark.


----------



## tricache (8/4/13)

I brought some for lunch!! The kitchen at work smells like Keg's shed haha


----------



## Damien13 (8/4/13)

Ha I did the same.... If only I had enough room on my Meth Lab balcony for a smoker... Actually my cholesterol and waistline are thankful that I DONT have room!
Bloody tasty though!


----------



## kegs23 (9/4/13)

ill be bringing my extreme beer(4113 extream) plus ill have an american brown and a mosaic IPA as well which none of you guys tasted last weekend,,,,,,i think im going to have 9 differnet kegs of beer on the go at once,time to drink some,


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (9/4/13)

Looks like the last Ball Bag bitter might get a run :beerbang: 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/66262-ball-bag-bitter/?hl=%2Bball+%2Bbag+%2Bbitter


----------



## Edak (9/4/13)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> Looks like the last Ball Bag bitter might get a run :beerbang:
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/66262-ball-bag-bitter/?hl=+ball++bag++bitter


Haha 

So it turned out OK? That's a good sign you don't have any serious problems down there.

I wonder if you introduced any new yeasties like that bloke who got yeast from his beard


----------



## Nick JD (9/4/13)

I'm so sad I never did this one.

*The Smallest Beer ... In the World*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 1.0
Total Grain (kg): 0.260
Total Hops (g): 3.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (°P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 9.3 (EBC): 18.3
Bitterness (IBU): 32.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
0.250 kg Pilsner (96.15%)
0.010 kg Caraaroma (3.85%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
1.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
2.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## tricache (10/4/13)

Please try that in the future Nick...I really want to see if its actually doable


----------



## tricache (13/4/13)

A GREAT night everyone...an awesome turn out and some crazy (good and bad) beers haha


----------



## kegs23 (13/4/13)

yeah last night rocked, now i have to back it up with an afternoon wedding party,
but like a real trooper i should be able to push though and drink my fair share of beer,(which was made at my place for his wedding)

was good to take home my 1st win,,,,and you never known extreme 4113 might become a house beer which is all ways on tap,,could all way mix it up and make a uk version of it as well but i really like 
the american hops the most,

thanks for the drop box downloaded all the pic and vids thanks adam


----------



## Damien13 (15/4/13)

Kegsy, I am looking forward to the next one... was it called Project Mayem... like 'Fight Club'??
Awesome night!


----------

